# going to wills creek tonight



## flatheadkid (Aug 1, 2008)

going out in search of the freshwater freight train tonight.still trying for the big one i need for my goal of catching 1 of every speices of fish around that is fish ohio and the flathead is my last fish on the list. 


will have results when i get back tommorow


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

good luck...............Wills Creek hasnt given up many big fish for us in the past two years !!!


----------



## flatheadkid (Aug 1, 2008)

i had 2 runs last night first was on a 12 in crappie and i gave him plenty of time and set the hook lots of weight but he came off.next was on a 5 in gill and i gave him time set the hook missed him...


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Wills creek just like everywhere else has started getting TONS of catfishing pressure in the last couple years...I drive up and down 36 on my way to coshocton or newcommerstown and there are people fishing the tusc in 8-10 different spots that 2 years ago NO ONE fished...and I know wills creek is starting to get the same fishing pressure as well...its nice to see people enjoying chasing the cats, but yet it is scary to think of how many cats are being taken out of our waters...I think this is part of the reason that its getting harder and harder to catch nice flatheads...As Brian said Wills Creek hasnt produced anything decent for us in the past 2 years but we only fish it maybe 3 or 4 times a year...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i think that is EXACTLY why we dont catch nearly as many nice sized cats from the Tusc as we did 4-5 years ago............FISHING PRESSURE...............it is REDICULOUS on the Tusc EVERYWHERE you go to fish...........chuck you know one spot in particular that i used to catch 10-15 lb flatties from every summer until it started getting HAMMERED by numerous people that i had never seen fishing there until the past year or two..............like you said if you drive up and down the Tusc and TRY to fish 6-8 of your go to spots they are ALWAYS TAKEN now even during the week not just on weekends !!!


----------

